# 시사하다



## Hyperpolyglot

What is the word for "to preview" in Korean? I looked up the dictionary and found 시사하다 in the first entry and the hanja is 試寫, doesn't that mean to attempt to write? Is "to preview" really 시사하다?


----------



## JM the puffin

No. 

시사하다 does have lots of different meanings depending on its 한자. However, 시사하다 is mainly used as *示唆하다*, which means 'imply/suggest/hint'.


이 기사는 한국의 척박한 교육 시스템을 *시사하고* 있다. (This article implies the poor education system in Korea.) 
Word 시사(試寫)하다 generally applies to only movies, and we don't even use it as a verb. We use the word 시사회 (a preview), but I've never heard people say "영화를 시사하다". That sounds so unnatural.


----------



## Environmentalist

To preview means 시사하다 or 시사평하다, but it is mostly used when critics or journalists see a movie or an exhibition. I've never used that word even when I went to a film premiere, but I've heard some people saying that word.


----------



## Hit Girl

Hyperpolyglot said:


> What is the word for "to preview" in Korean? I looked up the dictionary and found 시사하다 in the first entry and the hanja is 試寫, doesn't that mean to attempt to write? Is "to preview" really 시사하다?



"preview" as a noun could be interpreted as 시사, usually as 시사회, like a special screening of a movie to a group of fans/critics, etc.
As a verb, I think it's more like 예고하다.
It really depends but 시사하다 is not used as "to preview" often. I would say 시사하다 is close to "to indicate".


----------



## Rance

Like others have pointed out, 시사하다 does not sound like a good choice for most cases as it has more restricted meaning than _to preview._
예고하다 may work depending who the subject of the action is. For example, movie makers can 예고하다, but audience cannot do so.
As often is the case, it might help for the rest to give an sample sentence to provide more suitable translation for the context.


----------

